# Serra de Sintra – Corte de árvores



## Thomar (23 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Hoje no jornal Público (versão online) saiu esta notícia sobre o corte de árvores em zona protegida



> _*Intervenção pública polémica em área protegida de Sintra-Cascais
> Corte de árvores na serra de Sintra suscita dúvidas técnicas *
> 
> 23.01.2009 - 09h09 Luís Filipe Sebastião
> ...



P.S. Se este tópico não foi aberto no local correcto, peço aos admnistradores o favor de o colocarem no local correcto. Obrigado!


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Se o «plantaste» no tema da Biosfera tá no sítio perfeito!!
Eu realmente já reparei nestes cortes e parece-me que foram um tanto exagerados, dado que algumas árvores nativas foram cortadas e estavam em perfeito estado fitossanitário.


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2009 às 18:48)

Há pouco tempo fiz trabalho de campo, numa área de Sintra, em que numerosas árvores foram cortadas, apenas para fazerem obras num muro. Uma vasta área em redor  ficou despida, sem árvores e sem qualquer justificação.
Eu costumava de ver nesse sítio uma colónia de Salamandra salamandra gallaica e agora não vejo nenhuma.

http://br.olhares.com/salamandra_salamandra_gallaica_lopez-seoane_1885_foto2410225.html

Só as vejo noutro habitat, bem acima e em locais mais recônditos.
Tritões-marmoreados ainda se vêem, sobretudo, sob a forma de juvenis ou girinos, em algumas poças alimentadas pela chuva, mas só mais acima.

http://www.tapadademafra.pt/images.php?image_id=310&width=85

Os pirilampos ( Luciola lusitanica) ficaram muito mais raros na zona, sendo vistos contudo, em locais próximos, que não foram perturbados.

Ouvi um bufo-real que me deixou bastante alegre, pois é uma ave impressionante, rara e um sinal que é possível a recuperação.
É considerado o maior mocho do mundo.

Descobri parcelas de habitat ( bastante pequenas e localizadas) de bosque primitivo, que transportam-nos a uma atmosfera fantástica e única.
Verifiquei logo que eram locais ricos em biodiversidade.

Descobri uma floresta húmida perdida no meio da Serra, um oásis no meio de um pinhal algo desbastado e árido, com fontes de água, fetos gigantes e variadas árvores.
Havia um pequeno bosque, imaginem,  de SEQUÓIAS!!
As árvores tinham troncos gigantescos e os primeiros ramos com folhas só cresciam muito lá acima, a algumas dezenas de metros.
Naquela zona, Sintra deve oferecer humidade e temperaturas amenas algo constantes, que permitam o crescimento selvagem destas árvores tão singulares e difíceis de se ambientar. 
A ver se tiro fotos.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2010 às 16:07)

Não foi um corte, mas foi uma grande queda.



> *Mau tempo fez cair eucalipto de 140 anos*
> 01|04|2010   13.21H
> 
> _O eucalipto plantado no Parque da Pena, Sintra, por D. Fernando II e pela condessa d´Edla no dia do seu casamento sucumbiu ao mau tempo e caiu aos 140 anos de idade._
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2010 às 11:56)

AnDré disse:


> Não foi um corte, mas foi uma grande queda.



Assim como em *Sintra*, situação em muito semelhante por exemplo à *Serra do Buçaco* (que melhor conheço), algumas espécies, também de porte gigantesco como cedros, abetos, sequóias, tílias, ulmeiros, loureiros, faias, rodoendros, fetos gigantes, acácias e freixos, provenientes da América, da Austrália, dos Himalaias ou de tantos outros locais do Mundo, plantadas e cuidadas por gerações de monges Carmelitas, assentes em solos de compactação e resistência variável, em grande parte do ano muito húmidos, têm sido também foco de grande atenção.

http://www.cm-mealhada.pt/index.php?id=195&parcat=63&par=0&acao=mostra.php


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 14:38)

belem disse:


> Há pouco tempo fiz trabalho de campo, numa área de Sintra, em que numerosas árvores foram cortadas, apenas para fazerem obras num muro. Uma vasta área em redor  ficou despida, sem árvores e sem qualquer justificação.
> Eu costumava de ver nesse sítio uma colónia de Salamandra salamandra gallaica e agora não vejo nenhuma.
> 
> http://br.olhares.com/salamandra_salamandra_gallaica_lopez-seoane_1885_foto2410225.html
> ...



De salientar que as salamandras, já estão de volta, naquela parte de Sintra.
Não são muitas, mas já são algumas. Este ano, como choveu bem mais do que o costume e durante um período alargado, certamente teve alguma influência, pelo menos no tempo de duração dos charcos temporários mediterrânicos, permitindo assim a sobrevivência de uma nova geração de anfíbios.


----------

